# wiring ceramic heat lamps



## gecko-kel (Feb 4, 2010)

hey is it ok to wire up 3 ceramic heat lamps together using a connector block then into one plug?
only asking as i am running out of plug sockets very quickly for my 4ft 3 stack vivs :lol2:


----------



## gecko-kel (Feb 4, 2010)

just found out that it is illegal to do this so the answer is no :lol2: :bash:
pulls to many amps and is a fire risk and there is a health and safty law that does not allow ppl to do this :bash::gasp:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

gecko-kel said:


> just found out that it is illegal to do this so the answer is no :lol2: :bash:
> pulls to many amps and is a fire risk and there is a health and safty law that does not allow ppl to do this :bash::gasp:


 In a resedential property its illegal? I have done it many times, as long as you are not exceding the wattage of the thermostat, you are using all the ceramics for species that require the same temps,have thermometers in each viv and don't overload any extension leads I don't see a problem with it, many rep shops do it no doubt, I can't see them having one stat per viv, the one i worked at certainly didn't.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

how can it pull too many amps? i doubt each one is pulling many amps at all. Plugging 3 into one connector block and into one plug is no different than plugging 3 into a 4 way extension and plugging that into a wall.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> In a resedential property its illegal? I have done it many times, as long as you are not exceding the wattage of the thermostat, you are using all the ceramics for species that require the same temps,have thermometers in each viv and don't overload any extension leads I don't see a problem with it, many rep shops do it no doubt, I can't see them having one stat per viv, the one i worked at certainly didn't.


 
i'm guessing the answer was found from a google search which found a forum where somebody gave a reply to a similar question that was worded to sound right.... when it's bollocks.

4 1amp ceramic bulbs into a plug with a 5 amp fuse = 4 amps into a 5 amp plug. 
4 1 amp ceramic bulbs with 4 plugs into a 4 way extension with a 4 amp fuse = 4 amps into a 5 amp fuse.


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

As long as the connector block that you are using is rated at the correct ampage then it should be perfectly safe. 

You can get a 4 way 30 amp connector rose for around £3 from any good DIY place.(It's better to get a higher rated connector block than you need as then there is no fear that you are pushing the limit of the connector.)

I also agree with the above posts, there is no difference between using a connector rose than an extension lead. (Except that the individual plugs going into the extension lead are fused, and when you use a block then there would only be a single fuse for all the equipment)

the illegal bit would be if you are a business, and have many extension leads daisy chained together. This is not allowed as you may overload the single socket it is plugged into. But in your home you can do whatever you like. but for safety, just ensure that the total current drawn is no more than 13amp and you should be fine. (thats the normal stated max rating of a single wall socket) Also just incase you didnt know, ensure the plug fuse is rated just over the current you are drawing. i.e if you draw 4.4amps total then use a 5 amp fuse.

And to ease your concience, 3 x 100watt ceramics connected together are no different than 1 x 300watt ceramic, in theory they will draw the same current so why would someone think it is safe to use the single 300watt one and not the 3 x 100 watt ones connected together?


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

gecko-kel said:


> just found out that it is illegal to do this so the answer is no :lol2: :bash:
> pulls to many amps and is a fire risk and there is a health and safty law that does not allow ppl to do this :bash::gasp:





gecko-kel said:


> just found out that it is illegal to do this so the answer is no :lol2: :bash:
> pulls to many amps and is a fire risk and there is a health and safty law that does not allow ppl to do this :bash::gasp:


Ah yes, the little known "Plugging 3 lamps into a connector block regulations 2007". They wrote that law right after the "Control of Conkers act 2006". Oh wait, that was a load of bullsh*t too!

I work in health & safety (albeit in construction) but I can still catagorically state that there is no law preventing you from doing this. ALL health and safety laws are geared towards the workplace. They're to make sure that businesses, schools, leisure centres etc etc take precautions to protect people (mainly employees but also customers, pupils, visitors etc...)

No member of the public could be proecuted under h&s laws (except under 1 very small section of the h&s at work act 1974 and even that's debatable as it's only really due to some vague wording!!) 

So yeah, do what you've got to do but as somebody mentioned be safe! Do your homework and make sure you're not exceeding any ampages, wattages etc (I'm no sparky by the way, electricity confuses me!) and you'll be fine.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

As previously mentioned, get yourself a 20A or 30A junction box from an electrical wholesaler (cheaper than B&Q etc) and wire them all in. Just make sure your fuse is correctly rated in the plug.


----------



## gecko-kel (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks guys this has helped me alot :flrt:


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*re*

*just a reply to your post im an electrician and heres a quote from my health and safety books
*

*Can I do my own electrical work?*

You can do your own electrical work if you are competent to do so. Simple tasks such as wiring a plug are within the grasp of many people, but more complex tasks such as modifying an electrical installation may not be. 
It is particularly important that anyone who undertakes electrical work is able to satisfy the requirements of the Health and Safety at Work etc Act 1974 and the Electricity at Work Regulations 1989. 
For work on electrical installations below 1000 volts ac you should be able to work within the guidelines set out in BS7671 ‘Requirements for electrical installations. IEE Wiring Regulations. Seventeenth edition’. Other work should be carried out according to the guidelines set out in the relevant industry standard. 


so you can do your own work as long as you know how to, 



hope this helps, cheers chris


----------



## gecko-kel (Feb 4, 2010)

reddevil09 said:


> *just a reply to your post im an electrician and heres a quote from my health and safety books
> *
> 
> *Can I do my own electrical work?*
> ...


thanks chris this really helps me alot, much appreciated babe :2thumb:


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

No probs any time :2thumb:


----------

